# Are 50 million or more Agglomerations possible ?



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Chrissib said:


> 8 million is only for the state of Lagos, but the metro are extends the state a bit.


That's not what Nigerian census authorities say. They say Metropolitan Lagos is actually smaller than the state. You can double check it with Google Satellite.


Chrissib said:


> In spain, I used the figures from citypopulation. It states the rate of growth since the last census.


Checking official figures from the Spanish statistical office, your growth of rate for Madrid is correct, but not for Barcelona. Between 2002 and 2008 the province of Barcelona had a population growth of 1.8% per year, so it should be colored yellow.


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

brisavoine said:


> I'm glad to hear you know better than the Nigeria Census.


No, Lagos is more than just the city center, there are satellite cities around also. Also, I've been in Lagos two times, and you can ask any Nigerian or anyone else who has been to Lagos, if they really rely on the census numbers :lol:

Also, the census has already proven to have undercounted hundreds of thousands if not millions of people all over Nigeria, especially in the Southern States.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

Who in their right mind would trust a Nigerian Census?
These things are far from accurate even in the developed world, let alone Nigeria of all places.
Lagos should be well over 10 million, if not closer to 15 million.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The 2006 Nigeria Census was the best census ever held in Nigeria, with the help of statisticians from other countries. There is absolutely no doubt that Metropolitan Lagos has 8 million people (+ or - 500,000 people at the max). All other figures are just fantasy numbers. The authorities of Lagos State estimated the population of Lagos State at 17 million prior to the census, so they were really taken aback by the results of the census which showed Lagos State had 9 million inhabitants and Metropolitan Lagos had 8 million inhabitants. This is part of a wider struggle in Nigeria between the Muslim north and the Christian south. The census showed that the Muslim north was more populated than the Christian south, with Kano State more populated than Lagos State, so people in the south, particularly in Lagos State, do not accept the results of the census, even though it was the best census ever held in Nigeria and the international observers testified its quality was very high.

You can see the firm rebuttal of the National Population Commission here:
http://www.population.gov.ng/press-02-07.pdf


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

blablabla...

It's pretty obvious that even a "accurate as ever" (lol) census in a city like Lagos means nothing...

http://www.articlesbase.com/politic...of-population-censuses-in-nigeria-542564.html

I agree all other numbers are just guestimates, but it should be clear that Lagos has well over 10 million...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Then nothing means nothing, and this thread and most other threads on Skyscrapercity have no point. :nuts:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are the 21 megacities of this planet in 2005. The list and figures come from the Demographia consultancy which has the best figures available on the net as far as I know. Lagos is not in the list.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

i ´m very suprised that Paris is instead of London in that list


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

its not true mexico city's population is over 26 million about 28 million metro area


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

Demographia is not a good source. Everyone on this site (and is serious about cities and population figures) should know that Demographia is run by anti urbanists. They have an agenda!
There is no source, online or otherwise (that I know of) that has a unified method of listing world cities.

And of course it's ridiculous that Lagos and London (and Bangkok and Teheran and Dacca and Karachi) are not listed as megacities.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

brickellresidence said:


> its not true mexico city's population is over 26 million about 28 million metro area


You can´t prove it.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

yes wikipedia


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

it just conurbated with toluca last year and gave more metro popultaion


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

50 million is probably not happening anytime, but I forecast many megacities in Africa in the future.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

A list that has Istanbul twice as dense as Shanghai (!) is a bloody joke.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

10ROT said:


> 50 million is probably not happening anytime, but I forecast many megacities in Africa in the future.


Yes. Every city of 2 million people has the potential to become a Megacity. Africa is to have 2 billion inhabitants in 2050, with the biggest growth in central Africa. We could see Nairobi, Kinshasa, Addis Abeba all merging into Megacities.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Are 50 million or more Agglomerations possible ?

My curiosity's more a matter of when than if...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah, why not?
10000 years ago, population of the humanity's was 5 millions:lol:now 7 billions.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

casablanca is the 8 th largest metro area in africa but will never reach 10 million in 2050


----------



## Matchut (May 2, 2008)

delete


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a shit source and everyone (but brisavoine so it seems) knows it...


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

FREKI said:


> There's no real limit on how large urban areas can be... as long as there's food, water and power it'll work no matter how many people..


Food is impossible, water is impossible because power is impossible... Unless fusion truly happens (and it's not a sure thing in the long term), the power part of the equation doesn't work. So, there's a limit, for now and in the near future.




FREKI said:


> And by the time we run out of green areas for agriculture we'll probable have made aglees and other forms of engineered food our primary food source anyway as that will take up much less space and can be "grown" indoor..


This could be possible in the far, far, far future.




FREKI said:


> And with desaltation plants there's virtually endless drinking water, so a Earth completely covered in city ( with a few oceans ) is very posible - if we overcome the religion and cultural problems..


Why religion and culture? The biggest obstacle to overcome would be coming from conservationists and scientists who would note that such a policy could prove disastrous. A bigger problem stems from the fact that population is going to plateu, in relatively near future. What would be the point of one such giant city then?


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

brickellresidence said:


> its not true mexico city's population is over 26 million about 28 million metro area


:lol: Look at the small area they use and and you know why the small pop figure!


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

BTW:
Here you find all figures from the official statistics of the national statistics bureaus...
http://citypopulation.de/
http://citypopulation.de/world/Agglomerations.html


----------

